# Jutta



## Jutta (17. Sep. 2012)

Guten Morgen,
meine Name ist Jutta, ich wohne in Hessen und wollte, nachdem ich schon einen gut funktionierenden Gartenteich mit Folie habe, nun einen Naturteich ohne Folie anlegen. Beim googeln bin ich über Sepp Holzer gestolpert und möchte nun versuchen nach seinen Tipps meine Idee umzusetzen

http://www.wolfram-zucker.de/garten/krameterhof/index.htm

Gelesen und angefangen






















Mit den Verdichten habe ich angefangen , meine Hunde helfen mir dabei


----------



## Bambus Mami (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jutta*

Herzlich willkommen bei uns, Jutta!!!

:willkommen


Deine Idee klingt ja interessant, halt uns doch bitte auf dem Laufenden.
(Ich bin eher bemühlt Schlamm aus dem Teich RAUSzubekommen....... 

Wir freuen uns zu hören, wie's weitergeht...

Liebe Grüße aus dem Allgäu 
Bambus Mami


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jutta*

Moin Jutta,
willkommen im Forum.
Mit schwerem Gerät den Teich ausgehoben... ist das Lehmboden?
Und auf die Vorstellung Deiner Wuffs freue ich mich auch schon!


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jutta*

Auch von uns :willkommen sind auch gespannt auf euren Teich.


----------



## Jutta (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jutta*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Moin Jutta,
> willkommen im Forum.
> Mit schwerem Gerät den Teich ausgehoben... ist das Lehmboden?
> Und auf die Vorstellung Deiner Wuffs freue ich mich auch schon!


Wo soll ich denn meine Hunde vorstellen ?


----------



## lissbeth66 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jutta*

Hallo Jutta

:Willkommen2

Schönes Vorhaben ......aber wieviel Hunde hast Du ? Das ist ja ein ganzes Rudel .


----------



## Jutta (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jutta*



lissbeth66 schrieb:


> Hallo Jutta
> 
> :Willkommen2
> 
> Schönes Vorhaben ......aber wieviel Hunde hast Du ? Das ist ja ein ganzes Rudel .



Ich bin Züchterin


----------



## lissbeth66 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jutta*

Aha , das erklärt alles. Auf jeden Fall haben Deine Hunde sicher genauso viel Spass beim Teichbau wie Du selbst.


----------



## Christine (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Jutta*



Jutta schrieb:


> Wo soll ich denn meine Hunde vorstellen ?



Hallo Jutta,

vielleicht hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34274

Und herzlich :Willkommen2

Ach - vielleicht auch interessant: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25833


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Jutta*



Jutta schrieb:


> Den Hundethread habt ihr ja geschlossen



 Haben wir nicht 

Wir haben einen neuen


----------



## Jutta (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Jutta*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Haben wir nicht
> 
> Wir haben einen neuen



Sorry..........


----------

